# Storm-chase Coruche 28 Maio 2011 - MeteoAlerta.com e MeteoPT.com



## ajrebelo (7 Jun 2011 às 18:01)

Mais uma reportagem de _storm-chase_, do dia 28 de Maio.

*Vídeo*








*Reportagem*

Planeado de véspera, valores de CAPE elevados, a rondar os 2000J/kg, o Estofex dizia:



*Véspera (Sexta-feira 27 Maio)*









> SYNOPSIS
> Moderate instability is forecast for most parts of Iberia in a warm and moist airmass ahead of an upper cut-off low. Some decent WAA and diurnal heating may lead to approx. 1500 J/kg MLCAPE over the western parts of Iberia which partly overlaps with enhanced 0-6 km deep layer shear.
> 
> DISCUSSION
> ...




O Estofex estava um pouco errado e percebemos isso logo quando a _discussion_ deles foi publicada, a análise dos modelos da véspera e da manhã de sábado mostrava um cenário um pouco diferente, e até um pouco raro, com convecção a começar muito cedo, com valores invulgarmente altos de CAPE logo pelas 12z.

Isso desanimou um pouco pois para _chasing_ geralmente não é bom a convecção começar muito cedo, tende a ser mais fraca, mais generalizada e dispersa com as nuvens e chuva depois a prejudicar o aquecimento, é preferível haver algum _capping layer_ a segurar durante algum tempo o aquecimento diurno e a coisa "explodir" apenas a meio da tarde (chamemos-lhe efeito panela de pressão).  Ou seja, a coisa apresentava-se diferente do que o Estofex dizia, que apontava para um pico ao final da tarde e noite, quando o GFS mostrava que pelo contrário, as coisas começariam e acabariam relativamente cedo.

Apesar da contradição, e dos sinais de convecção demasiado cedo, decidiu-se ir na mesma até porque já muita gente que tinha decidido o dia e alterado os planos pessoais para isso mesmo. Após o habitual stress da escolha do local para onde ir, _target area_ (a coisa mais difícil em chasing) e de gerir todas as opiniões discordantes , decidimos ir para um eixo entre Montemor-Coruche-Santarém.




*Sábado 28 Maio (Manhã)*

O dia de sábado começou com células a formarem-se em terra em plena manhã, o que não é muito habitual por cá como sabem, pelo menos desta forma.  Ainda por cima, precisamente na zona que tínhamos escolhido como alvo, o que fez temer que a energia se "esgotasse". O que só reforçou os receios acima descritos.







De qualquer forma, estava tudo organizado e afinal, os modelos apesar dessa convecção matinal, continuavam a pôr bastante CAPE a meio da tarde. Para o final da tarde, acabaria cedo, com o GFS a modelar uma pluma de ar seco a entrar pelo sul.









Eu e o Miguel encontraram-nos logo de manhã cedo em Almoinha, Sesimbra ("A" no mapa), acompanhando a convecção que já se ia formando. Henrique e Pedro juntaram-se a nós para depois seguirmos para a zona de encontro, próximo de Coruche, onde apareceriam mais tarde o o Saul, Vince e Stormy.



























*Sábado 28 Maio (Tarde)*


*Local de encontro, viaduto sobre a A13 ("C" no mapa)*

No local combinado.






















A ideia era na zona de Coruche nos dividirmos em dois grupos, uns iriam para norte e outros ficariam ali ou iriam para leste ou sudeste. 
Mas entretanto tudo se precipitou muito rapidamente. Analisado o satélite e radar e o que víamos a leste, decidimos seguir rapidamente para Coruche.







A célula era um bocado confusa à primeira vista no satélite,  apresentava contudo uma belas torres a sudeste de nós.







As coisas começavam a ficar interessantes












(HDR)














*Shelfcloud e chuva torrencial ("D" no mapa)*

Antes mesmo de chegar  a Coruche  encontrámos-nos com uma shelfcloud com aspecto agressivo


HDR












Nós entrámos nesta shelf lateralmente e já com ela praticamente em cima de nós, começando um dilúvio pouco depois.
O Nuno Figueiredo apanhou-a mais de longe a Nordeste de melhor forma, com toda a sua pujança fotográfica


(Panorama)










A reportagem completa do Nuno pode ser vista aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/shelf-cloud-coruche-28-maio-2011-a-5734.html



*Chuva torrencial e vento forte*

Por detrás da Shelf cloud vinha um dilúvio, em que era impossível circular na estrada ou mesmo abrir o vidro para fotografar ou filmar.







Depois de 15 minutos de chuva intensa foi acalmando












Depois de acalmar a chuva, mais uma olhadela nos computadores, decidiu-se ir mais para Leste, rumo a Couço ou Mora.
Logo que iniciamos a marcha, a sul de Coruche vimos alguns efeitos do temporal (no regresso já estavam lá Bombeiros e GNR a controlar a situação)











*Entre Coruche e Couço
*

Decidimos mais uma paragem, no ponto F do mapa, pois aproximava-se mais animação, desta vez um festival eléctrico.
(A maioria das imagens são de frames video pois já sabem que é difícil apanhá-los de dia, ainda para mais à chuva)

































*Malta Gira ( Malta que gira mal da cabeça )*



















*Couço
*

Terminado o festival eléctrico seguimos para uma estação de serviço de Couço, para analisarmos a situação no satélite e radar. O dia estava terminado como já desconfiávamos. Eram já 17 horas e tratámos finalmente de almoçar, e regressando depois a casa.


Esperamos que gostem da reportagem.



*Participaram nesta chase e na edição desta reportagem (texto, fotos e vídeo) o Henrique, Miguel, Pedro, Rebelo, Saul, Stormy (estreante), Vince e no vídeo também estão as fotos do Nuno Figueiredo que gentilmente as cedeu.*


----------



## Geiras (7 Jun 2011 às 18:18)

Essa estrada entre C e F não me é desconhecida  passo muitas vezes por aí só que infelizmente nunca me apanhei lá em dias de trovoada, só de imaginar aqueles campos debaixo de shelf clouds e fortes trovoadas
Que inveja...

Bem, passando ao que interessa, excelente reportagem!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jun 2011 às 18:39)

ajrebelo disse:


> Esperamos que gostem da reportagem.


Como sempre fantástica 
Excelentes registos. Belo dia que vocês devem ter passado...


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2011 às 19:03)

A reportagem está excelente, muitos parabéns e muito obrigado por partilharem connosco


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2011 às 19:10)

A reportagem está muito boa 

Não é perigoso andar de guarda-chuva com forte trovoada 



ajrebelo disse:


>


----------



## Geiras (7 Jun 2011 às 19:11)

Dan disse:


> Não é perigoso andar de guarda-chuva com forte trovoada



Ainda por cima com um bico de...metal?!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2011 às 19:31)

O que dizer desta reportagem!
Acho que estão a habituar muito mal o pessoal!

Profissionalíssimo! Com todos os pormenores! Excelentes fotos e video!!
A demonstrar já um elevado nível de organização!!! De fazer inveja a muitos stormchasers internacionais!!

*Muito Bom mesmo pessoal!!*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jun 2011 às 21:25)

Parabens alta...

Altissima qualidade!!

Só faltou um F1 para ser a cereja em cima do bolo ...

Gostei muito!!


----------



## Norther (7 Jun 2011 às 21:34)

Eu adorei o vosso trabalho, magnifico, como eu gostava de fazer o mesmo, continuem


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jun 2011 às 21:49)

Uma excelente reportagem. Quem presenciou estes fenómenos pela primeira vez não esquece a adrenalina que foi e o cenário que vislumbrou.

Venham mais assim que o pessoal agradece.


----------



## Teles (7 Jun 2011 às 21:59)

Uma excelente reportagem , fotos deslumbrantes , desde os raios ás nuvens , nota.-se que o momento foi bem capturado e bem trespassado para o fórum , sem duvida um excelente trabalho de toda a equipa quer nos filmes , fotos e até mesmo na aventura aqui descrita.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2011 às 21:59)

Grande reportagem...Está excelente 

Parabéns a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2011 às 11:47)

Excelente caçada e excelentes fotos, parabéns aos contemplados


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2011 às 14:01)

Soberbo, espantosa reportagem


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2011 às 14:31)

Sem dúvida uma grande aventura, muito bem documentada pelas fotos e videos.

 O pormenor dos guardas-chuvas dá-lhe o carácter tipicamente português, nos States isso seria impensável.


----------



## Rainy (8 Jun 2011 às 23:14)

> O pormenor dos guardas-chuvas dá-lhe o carácter tipicamente português, nos States isso seria impensável.



Não percebi essa afirmação


----------



## Chingula (9 Jun 2011 às 00:27)

Muito bom!
Gostei, parabéns!


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2011 às 01:34)

Ainda não tinha visto esta maravilha! 

Há quem a tenha apelidado de "como sempre fantástica", outros afirmaram que "estão a habituar muito mal o pessoal" e houve ainda quem quisesse um pouco mais "Só faltou um F1 para ser a cereja em cima do bolo". Não discordo uma vírgula do que todos os meus caros colegas aqui vos disseram, apenas ficaremos sempre aquém em todo e qualquer elogio que vos possamos aqui deixar! 


Esta reportagem tem de tudo!
- Um grande vídeo, com uma montagem ao mais alto nível. Aquele zoom dentro da imagem de alta resolução do MODIS está muito bem conseguida, por vezes as coisas simples são as que fazem o melhor "brilharete". Até o pormenor dos comentários de surpresa e admiração pelo raio caído, ali está bem colocado!!!

- Fotografias de ver, olhar, rever e chorar por mais!!!

- Localizações, roteiros, mapas, orientações, planos, imagens de satélite, fotografias MODIS e cartas de previsão. Como ninguém tem o hábito de o fazer. E tão importantes que são, para localizar e situar no terreno o que aqui se quer mostrar! Nem todos sabemos onde fica e em que contexto surgiu um determinado fenómeno. E parecendo que não, é algo realmente de importância, pois se alguém aqui vier pesquisar o que seja dentro de 4 ou 5 anos isto é de grande ajuda! 

- E claro, um cuidado texto, intimista na forma como relata os acontecimentos e muito elucidativo no que nos conta. Com uma parte final bem humorada, deixando-nos a todos com aquela cara de tolinho a rir-mo-nos sozinhos para o ecrã do PC! 

Grande nível de aventura! E o que mais transparece, a amizade e esse partilhar de emoções por algo que é comum a nós todos, o AMOR PELA METEOROLOGIA! 







Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2011 às 02:39)

Acho que o smile não podia ser mais adequado.

É indescritível o amor e a dedicação envoltos nesta caçada! Parabéns!


----------



## meko60 (9 Jun 2011 às 14:39)

Parabéns aos "chasers",excelente reportagem e montagem das  fotos e vídeos,e como bons portugueses que todos são,(não me refiro ao episódio do chapéu de chuva ),enfrentaram as condições meteorológicas adversas com espírito temerário.
Venham mais!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jun 2011 às 17:04)

O pormenor dos guardas-chuvas dá-lhe o carácter tipicamente português, nos States isso seria impensável.





> Não percebi essa afirmação



O que o Veterano quis dizer foi que nos estados unidos eles andam todos "malucos" a correr e gritar, etc. Claro sem guarda chuva..

Acho eu que seja isto..


----------



## |Ciclone| (9 Jun 2011 às 20:00)

Está simplesmente excelente  
Parabéns a todos os que participaram, os resultados estão incriveis


----------



## Náa (9 Jun 2011 às 20:14)

Bem, excelente trabalho! 
Há 16 anos que moro em Coruche e nunca tinha visto nada assim, nunca tinha visto tanto vento como nesse dia.
Parabéns a todos pela óptima reportagem! (:


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2011 às 07:52)

Não foge à regra; uma reportagem espectacular e espectacularmente pormenorizada, no dia certo, à hora certa! 

Sinto alguma pena por não ter podido estar presente. Mas mais dias semelhantes haverão!


----------



## GARFEL (10 Jun 2011 às 18:01)

se eu podia viver sem este forum.................podia
mas não era a mesma coisa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2011 às 18:33)

Não tenho palavras, está divinal, e eu cá no meu quintal nessa tarde a observá-la.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jun 2011 às 19:21)

Bem... Que posso eu dizer desta reportagem??


Excelente!!!!!!! 
Já tinha visto coisas neste fórum excelentes, mas esta é o melhor dos melhores que já vi!!

Muitos parabéns!!! Grande trabalho!! 

Será muito pedir para continuarem assim?

""Há ficha de inscrição para participar na próxima?"" hehehehe


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2011 às 09:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> O pormenor dos guardas-chuvas dá-lhe o carácter tipicamente português, nos States isso seria impensável.
> O que o Veterano quis dizer foi que nos estados unidos eles andam todos "malucos" a correr e gritar, etc. Claro sem guarda chuva..



  Tendo convivido um pouco com "americanos do norte", constatei que mesmo no seu dia-a-dia, raramente usam guarda-chuvas, mas sim capas impermeáveis.

  É mais alguma coisa que os diferencia dos europeus, neste caso de nós, portugueses, o que quiz dizer foi que olhando para essas fotos e não sabendo em que país teriam sido obtidas, apostaria que nos States é que não...


----------

